# Notch + Springpole



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting some air...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes definatly in good shape!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice lookin boy!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

He's bound and determined to pull that tree down!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oooooooo i loooooooooooooooooooooove him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> He's bound and determined to pull that tree down!


Its actully on an old basketball goal. Why there was one in the middle of our grass yard, I dont know but I found a use for it!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Its actully on an old basketball goal. Why there was one in the middle of our grass yard, I dont know but I found a use for it!


Now that is brilliant, both you making use of it and whom ever put it up!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice......................good use of the old goal


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you Andy for the Notch fix ... he looks great ~!
I don't know but I'm drawn to that boy ...woo hooo handsome bugger


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OFK, always enjoy pics of your doggies...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ofk i love your dogs. they are all gorgeous


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

new pics of notch


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great shots of notch! glad to see him on the track


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Keep on keepin on, doin the dam* thing~ Way to put it down.... Good job as always OFK.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww good to see him working


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

he got 3rd in GA. 3040lbs.


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

notch an switch pulled the same in ga


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

switch


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*way to go!*

great job y'all !


----------

